# X will nicht beenden

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab XFCE4 und ich hab das Problem, dass er nicht runterfährt wenn ich auf Ausschalten gehe.

Er zeigt mir dann je nach Tagesverfassung einen schwarzen Bildschirm und ein weißes X in der Mitte an, oder er reagiert überhaupt nicht.

Wenn er das X anzeigt, kann man nicht mal auf eine andere Konsole wechseln.

Ich hab mal aus der Konsole Poweroff eingegeben, da spuckt er mir einen Haufen Fehlermeldungen aus und friert anschließend ein.

Zum Ausschalten funktioniert nur 4 Sekunden auf den Ausschaltknopf drücken. (Alle erdenklichen Tastenkombinationen gehen nicht.)

LG Roland

----------

## disi

Hallo,

es funktioniert bei mir mit xfce4 auf dem Laptop mit diesem Zusatz in der /etc/sudoers

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696992-start-0.html

```
%wheel ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper
```

Wobei dein user natuerlich in der Gruppe "wheel" sein muss und sudo installiert.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Entschuldigung, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, hatte in der Schule einiges zu tun.

Ich hab probehalber einmal als root reboot eingegeben und das letzte was ich seh sind die Meldungen die am Start angezeigt wurde, und anschließend die Zeile:

error stoping slim

gefolgt von einem blinkenden Cursor. Danach nix. Hab ihn wieder durch strom wegnehmen gekillt.

Das würde doch das mit dem su auch machen oder?

LG Roland

----------

## XMath

Hi,

mit dem "error stopping slim" findet man zum Beispiel das

Gentoo bug #261359

Hoffe das hilft.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Tschuldigung die Frage, aber ich hab das mit der Bug-Seite noch nicht ganz verstanden, was mach ich da?

Bzw. löst sich das mit dem: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6433416.html#6433416)

ohne SLiM hab ich dann auch noch das Problem? Mit startx und Awesome?

LG Roland

----------

## disi

Also das "error stopping slim" muesste aber auf der Console stehen, also da ist X schon beendet?

Falls du kein ACPI hast, bzw nicht im kernel eingebaut, sollte er trotzdem als letzte Meldung "power off" anzeigen.

Doofe Frage  :Smile:  was benutzt du denn nun awesome oder xfce4?

So weit ich weiss hat awesome nicht ohne weiteres eine Ausschaltfunktion (da kann man aber was scripten in LUA).

Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn du als root in irgendein Terminal "shutdown -h now" eingibst, sollte er alles ignorieren und die Kiste herunterfahren. Das regt mich immer so bei anderen Betriebssystemen auf, die dann noch bloede Fragen stellen...

Falls du auf X irgendwie haengst, hattest du einmal mit der Tastenkombination "ctrl+alt+F[1-6]" versucht auf die Console zu wechseln (auf F1 laeuft i.d.R. der X also besser F2 versuchen im runlevel 3. Ich weiss von slim, das er default nicht auf Console 6 also F6 startet).

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja war meinerseits blöd formuliert.

Zurzeit verwende ich XFCE4 und habe vor auf Awesome umzusteigen. (installiert ist es schon, ich muss es nur noch zum laufen bringen.)

shutdown -h funktioniert auch nicht (als root)

auch auf andere konsole nkann ich nicht wechseln

LG Roland

----------

## ScytheMan

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ja war meinerseits blöd formuliert.
> 
> Zurzeit verwende ich XFCE4 und habe vor auf Awesome umzusteigen. (installiert ist es schon, ich muss es nur noch zum laufen bringen.)
> 
> shutdown -h funktioniert auch nicht (als root)
> ...

 

shutdown -h now, nicht nur shutdown -h

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Mein Fehler, hab mich verschrieben, ich mein "shutdown -h now"

----------

